# Safe LiPo Battery Disposal



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First posted on RC Dirt

Unlike NiCd batteries, lithium-polymer batteries are environmentally friendly. For safety reasons, it’s best that LiPo cells be fully discharged before disposal (however, if physically damaged it is NOT recommended to discharge LiPo cells before disposal - see below for details). The batteries must also be cool before proceeding with disposal instructions. To dispose of LiPo cells and packs:

*1.* If any LiPo cell in the pack has been physically damaged, resulting in a swollen cell or a split or tear in a cell’s foil covering, do NOT discharge the battery. Jump to step 5.

*2.* Place the LiPo battery in a fireproof container or bucket of sand.

*3.* Connect the battery to a LiPo discharger. Set the discharge cutoff voltage to the lowest possible value. Set the discharge current to a C/10 value, with “C” being the capacity rating of the pack. For example, the “1C” rating for a 1200mAh battery is 1.2A, and that battery’s C/10 current value is (1.2A / 10) 0.12A or 120mA. Or, a simple resistive type of discharge load can be used, such as a power resistor or set of light bulbs as long as the discharge current doesn’t exceed the C/10 value and cause an overheating condition. For LiPo packs rated at 7.4V and 11.1V, connect a 150 ohm resistor with a power rating of 2 watts (commonly found at Radio Shack) to the pack’s positive and negative terminals to safely discharge the battery. It’s also possible to discharge the battery by connecting it to an ESC/motor system and allowing the motor to run indefinitely until no power remains to further cause the system to function.

*4.* Discharge the battery until its voltage reaches 1.0V per cell or lower. For resistive load type discharges, discharge the battery for up to 24 hours.

*5.* Submerse the battery into bucket or tub of salt water. This container should have a lid, but it does not need to be airtight. Prepare a bucket or tub containing 3 to 5 gallons of cold water, and mix in 1/2 cup of salt per gallon of water. Drop the battery into the salt water. Allow the battery to remain in the tub of salt water for at least 2 weeks.

*6.* Remove the LiPo battery from the salt water and place it in the normal trash.

More RC and LiPo battery info at HobbyTalk

















Click here to view more articles.


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

There should be some place in China where you could just ship the old lipos to. Like give them 5$ and they'll do all of that for you. Man that's just too complicated. LOL


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Thank you*

Hank,
Thank you for the excellent information. 
Unfortunately, these packs can be unsafe if discarded improperly.
It is important that you don't take damaged batteries throw them in the corner of your pit space and leave them to do their own thing. 
They need to be outside or in a proper container until they are properly discharged.
Thanks again,
Dan


----------

